# *Screams*



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I took Gypsy and Umah to be temperament tested yesterday through http://www.atts.org I was a nervous wreck







But, both of them passed! I'm so proud of them!









The judge even told me he was impressed with how polite Gypsy was with greeting the friendly stranger, and how he really, really liked how she went at attention and watched the aggressive stranger, then looked back at me as if to ask for permission









They had a small problem with judging Umah, because she had a trained response they had a hard time deciding. When they fired the gun, and with the aggressive stranger, she would look around for a second, then come and sit against the front of my legs. This is something I've trained her to do, with all the aggressive strays and intoxicated people we encounter when we go out. So, the judges had to decide if it was acceptable, and luckily decided it was









I'm so completely proud of my girls!

Oh, and to top the day off but also add a little sadness, my youngest foster boy Brute (4.5month old mixed breed) was adopted yesterday too! He went to his new home, and it feels so strange not having him here--I really miss him! But, I think he will do well in his new home, they are very nice people. Brute will be their first dog, but he is such a good boy, very mellow and sweet, I think it is a perfect match.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations to Gypsie and Umah! Must be your good handling and great leadership that gave them the confidence to pass the test!! So congratulations to you too Ketra!!!

And I LOVE the name Brute! I'm sure that the happiness he finds in his forever home will make up for the sacrifice of letting him go.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

you got lucky with the Judge!!
Deejay failed because he went behind me to heel position


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome! 

Kenya got the lowest passing score possible for the aggressive stranger. Basically, her ears perked up and she looked at the guy, but did nothing. Also a trained response since before we did the TT we did a lot of therapy training and desensitization. So she got 1 out of 10 for that exercise, and even though the evaluator is a policeman who also runs a very rigid Schutzhund club, he is a therapy evaluator and took her training into account. If she had acted scared in any way she would have failed, but she passed b/c she did notice the aggressive man and did not shy away.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulaitons!


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Deejays_Owner, I totally did get lucky! He was an older gentleman of German origin, and I can't for the life of me remember his name!







Hopefully its on the paperwork they mail me!

To make the last month EVEN BETTER, Umah passed her evaluation for SAR! She is now a trailing SAR dog in training! She makes me so proud every day, and with both of her latest achievements (the TT and SAR) I could just burst with it! 

Next thing on the list for her is taking the CGC, which I've honestly been putting off due to her deciding she doesn't like strange dogs, so I worry about the meeting a strange dog part of the test, but I know she could pass everything else.

Anywho, I'm totally babbling now







Thank you all again!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!! That is so exciting! Good luck on your CGC I bet she will do great!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

And yet another


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! 

Funny story about trained responses... I tested Kayos twice throught the GSDCA Temp test (same test as the ATT). First test she got max points on the aggressive stranger. 

Second test she barely passed. The evaluator on the second test was Mr. Penny, who passed away a few months later. Mr. Penny helped develop the test for the GSDCA. Mr. Penny asked me if I had been doing therapy work with her and I had. Although her response was by no means fearful, she simply stood and watched. She had gotten accustomed to bizarre behavior at nursing homes and she no longer saw it as a threat to us. 

It is also hard to impart to the dog that you feel threatened in a mock up situation like the test. I have a friend with a Dobie who has done therapy work for years. Shreq could not pass the Temp test due to the aggressive stranger test. He thought they were his therapy people. But Eileen was threatened in parking lot once and it was all she could do to get Shreq to back down. He understood the threat was real not "fake".

So the test is good but just cause your dog did not get excited about the mean guy does not mean they have poor temper. 

Glad the judge saw through Ursa's response.


----------

